# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: VR:n Veturi on Suomen suosituin asiakasohjelma

## RSS

MEDIATIEDOTE25.2.2014VR:n Veturi menestyi erinomaisesti TNS Gallupin 25.2. julkaistussa suomalaisten asiakkuusohjelmien vertailussa. Suomalaiset suosittelevat Veturia mieluiten ja pitävät sen asiakasviestintää kiinnostavimpana. Myös Veturin asiakasedut koetaan parhaimmiksi. Etujen houkuttelevuus sek


Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## anttipng

Tavallaan perverssiä, että monopoli tarvii asiakkuusohjelman. Ehkä se toinen monopoli voisi seurata perässä.

----------


## kuukanko

Omien sanojensa mukaan monopoli valmistautuu jo hyvissä ajoin tulevaan, jolloin se ei enää olekaan monopoli.

----------


## kalle.

> Ehkä se toinen monopoli voisi seurata perässä.


Tarkoitatko Alkon monopolia? Vai kenties Raha-automaattiyhdistyksen tahi Veikkauksen monopoleja?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Muistelisin niin, että Keskon kanta-asiakkaita palveltaisi plop-plop-pisteillä ja heitä on miltei pomminvarmasti enemmän kuin veturilaisia. Mene ja tiedä, mutta kunhan vaan pekuloin, niin kuin Vaajakoskella sanotaan - SOK:n entisen suuren tyyssijän tienoilla muuten.

----------


## Kani

Tiedotteessa käytetään innokkaasti erilaisia superlatiiveja, muistuttaa vähän BEST-tiedottamista. Keskon fanikerhoon on kuitenkin vielä matkaa, kun Plussa-kortteja on 3,8 miljoonalla suomalaisella, mikä on kyllä aivan hämmästyttävä luku. 

Puoli miljoonaa Veturi-asiakastakin tosin tarkoittaa, että jokseenkin kaikki, jotka matkustavat aktiivisesti junalla, ovat jäseninä nauttimassa aivan henkilökohtaisen yksilöllisiä vip-etuja. Ruokakaupassa olen suosinut toimijaa, joka ei lisää hintoihinsa fanikerhon pyörityskustannuksia.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Puoli miljoonaa Veturi-asiakastakin tosin tarkoittaa, että jokseenkin kaikki, jotka matkustavat aktiivisesti junalla, ovat jäseninä nauttimassa aivan henkilökohtaisen yksilöllisiä vip-etuja. Ruokakaupassa olen suosinut toimijaa, joka ei lisää hintoihinsa fanikerhon pyörityskustannuksia.


Mainittakoon, että VRLeaksilla on 600.000 lukijaa, mikä on vielä hieman enemmän kuin VR:n fantastisella Veturi-ohjelmalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mainittakoon, että VRLeaksilla on 600.000 lukijaa, mikä on vielä hieman enemmän kuin VR:n fantastisella Veturi-ohjelmalla.


Saako kysyä, kuinka monta viewiä? (Se suurempi luku.)

----------


## anttipng

> Vai kenties Raha-automaattiyhdistyksen tahi Veikkauksen monopoleja?


Käsittääkseni näillä on jo.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Saako kysyä, kuinka monta viewiä? (Se suurempi luku.)


Totta kai kysyä saa.

Ymmärrän sen, että olet mustasukkainen VRLeaksin menestystarinasta ja olet katkera siitä, että me kerromme faktoja, emmekä spekuloi millään. Totta on myöskin se, että meitä ei kiinnosta pätkän vertaa meidän lukijamäärät tai meidän juttujen uutisointi perinteisessä mediassa. Sen sijaan tärkeintä on se, mitä me olemme saaneet aikaiseksi. "Me" siksi, että VRLeaks ei todellakaan ole yhtä kuin allekirjoittanut, joten toivoisin ainakin hieman kunnioitusta koko VRLeaks-organisaatiota kohtaan edes . <= noin vähän.

Kyllä, VRLeaks on organisaatio, ei kahden rautatiehörhön luomus. Juu, en ala perustella tai todistaa mitään yksittäistä tekemäämme aikaansaannosta, mutta kuten moni tietää, ilman VRLeaksia moni asia olisi tällä hetkellä toisin. Tämän faktan tietää myös nimimerkki tlajunen varsin hyvin.

Meitä saa aina kritisoida ja meidän juttuja saa kommentoida, mutta meidän toimituksen aliarvioinnista mulla nousee karvat väistämättä pystyyn.

Enivei, olen äärimmäisen ylpeä meidän porukasta, joka on tämän homman mahdollistanut. Kerron tämän siksi, että jätkät ja mimmit jaksavat kerta toisensa jälkeen kaivaa ja selvittää mitä erinäisimpiä asioita VR Groupin osalta.

Mikko Nyman,
päätoimittaja,
VRLeaks

----------


## 339-DF

> Totta kai kysyä saa.


Nyt jäi vaan enivei se vastaus saamatta. Varmaan olet ihan oikeassa että Tlajusella on omat motiivinsa asiaa tiedustella, mutta mua kiinnostaisi ihan vilpittömästi, kuinka vilkkaasti sivustolla käydään. Tuleehan se itsekin tsekattua vähintään kuukausittain. Y-junasoppa oli kunniakirjan arvoinen suoritus  onkohan rantaradan kunnat muistaneet kiittää VRLeaksia?

----------


## tkp

> Mainittakoon, että VRLeaksilla on 600.000 lukijaa, mikä on vielä hieman enemmän kuin VR:n fantastisella Veturi-ohjelmalla.


600000 suomalaista? vai 600000 eri ip-osoitetta mistä on sivustoon otettu yhteyttä? Vai miten tälläiseen lukuun on päädytty?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> 600000 suomalaista? vai 600000 eri ip-osoitetta mistä on sivustoon otettu yhteyttä? Vai miten tälläiseen lukuun on päädytty?


En suoraan sanoen edes tiedä, miten Wordpress nämä tilastoi ja mihin tilastot perustuvat. Sen kuitenkin tiedän faktana, että mä en ole painanut 600.000 kertaa selaimeni refresh-nappia...  :Wink:  Oli miten oli, VRLeaksin kävijämäärällä ei ole kokonaisuuden kannalta mitään merkitystä. Olennaisinta on se, että VRLeaks voi olemassaolollaan vaikuttaa asioihin ja muuttaa mahdollisia epäkohtia.

----------


## tlajunen

> En suoraan sanoen edes tiedä, miten Wordpress nämä tilastoi ja mihin tilastot perustuvat.


Wordpress kertoo nämä asiat kyllä aivan itse: http://en.support.wordpress.com/stat...s-and-visitors

Se tässä näyttäisi ihmisiä kiinnostavan, oliko tuossa 600000:ssa kyse "vieweistä" vai "visitoreista".

----------


## Kani

Nyt on tämäkin "uutinen" todettu ankaksi. Pelkkiin klikkauksiin keskittyvän ammattimedian copypeistauksien sijasta kannattaneekin seurata määrän sijasta laatuun panostavia amatöörien blogeja, joissa sentään vaivaudutaan tarkistamaan asioita ennen julkaisua.

http://www.marmai.fi/uutiset/oikaisu...ituin/a2234835

----------


## hmikko

Lähipiirissä olen havainnut, että Veturia suosittelee aika usein vierailun/matkan kohde, miksei varmaan myös matkaseura. Junamatkailu on tässä mielessä ominaislaadultaan verkostoitunutta toimintaa, toisin kuin ehkä markettiketjussa shoppailu. Työmatkat ovat sitten luku sinänsä, mutta niitä varten tuskin kukaan metsästelee alennuksia.

----------

